# Echolot für den Romdsdalfjord



## gekro123 (10. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen!  
Ich hoffe, ich bin hier mit meiner Frage richtig.  
Fahre heuer im Sommer das 3. mal zum Romdsdalfjord. Hatte die letzten  beiden Jahre das Farbecholot von Garmin Fishfinder 160c dabei, das im  tieferen Wasser aber nichts mehr anzeigte. Möchte mir jetzt ein neues  Echolot kaufen, das auch im tieferen Wasser (Romsdalfjord ist dort wo  ich bin bis zu 400m tief)  noch funktioniert. Mir wurde jetzt das neue  Gerät von Raymarine, Dragonfly 5 DVS empfohlen. Gibt es schon jemand,  der damit Erfahrungen gemacht hat, ist dieses geignet bzw. welches Gerät  könnt ihr mir empfehlen. Als zweites würde mich interessieren,  wieviel ich für den Garmin fishfinder 160c mit Zubehör noch verlangen  könnte, ich würde diesen gerne verkaufen - wurde  nur sehr wenig benutzt.  
Viele Grüße und Danke schon vorab 

Georg 										 					 										 					 					
*

*


----------



## cohosalmon (14. März 2015)

*AW: Echolot für den Romdsdalfjord*

Also um in 400m noch einigermassen Signale zu bekommen brauchst Du einen Geber mit mind. 600W -besser 1kW - und natuerlich ein Geraet das den entsprechenden Output hat. Ein Lowrance HDS waere das z.B. mit einem Airmar Geber. 
Fuer Dein altes kannst Du vielleicht noch 100 bekommen?


----------



## Andal (14. März 2015)

*AW: Echolot für den Romdsdalfjord*

Dann bleibt immer noch die Frage offen, was man am Roms auf 400 m will?


----------



## Windelwilli (14. März 2015)

*AW: Echolot für den Romdsdalfjord*



Andal schrieb:


> Dann bleibt immer noch die Frage offen, was man am Roms auf 400 m will?



Die Oberarme trainieren.... :vik::q

Bei mir ist bei spätestens 150m Schluss mit Lustich. #d


----------



## Andal (14. März 2015)

*AW: Echolot für den Romdsdalfjord*

Tiefer ist am Roms auch überhaupt nicht notwendig. Es sei denn man steht auf Fleckhaie und wurmige Lumb. Die Musik spielt dort bei 100 m und deutlich weniger.


----------



## Windelwilli (14. März 2015)

*AW: Echolot für den Romdsdalfjord*



Andal schrieb:


> Tiefer ist am Roms auch überhaupt nicht notwendig. Es sei denn man steht auf Fleckhaie und wurmige Lumb. Die Musik spielt dort bei 100 m und deutlich weniger.



Das ist bei mir, ein paar Meter weiter, am Kornstadtfjord nicht anders. 
Hab letztes Jahr die besten Leng überraschend auf 35m gefangen.
Über 100m ist eh meist nur Schlamm....


----------



## Zanderandre (15. März 2015)

*AW: Echolot für den Romdsdalfjord*



gekro123 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Ich hoffe, ich bin hier mit meiner Frage richtig.
> Fahre heuer im Sommer das 3. mal zum Romdsdalfjord. Hatte die letzten  beiden Jahre das Farbecholot von Garmin Fishfinder 160c dabei, das im  tieferen Wasser aber nichts mehr anzeigte. Möchte mir jetzt ein neues  Echolot kaufen, das auch im tieferen Wasser (Romsdalfjord ist dort wo  ich bin bis zu 400m tief)  noch funktioniert. Mir wurde jetzt das neue  Gerät von Raymarine, Dragonfly 5 DVS empfohlen. Gibt es schon jemand,  der damit Erfahrungen gemacht hat, ist dieses geignet bzw. welches Gerät  könnt ihr mir empfehlen. Als zweites würde mich interessieren,  wieviel ich für den Garmin fishfinder 160c mit Zubehör noch verlangen  könnte, ich würde diesen gerne verkaufen - wurde  nur sehr wenig benutzt.
> Viele Grüße und Danke schon vorab
> ...



Suchst du ein portabeles oder für den Festeinbau? bei portabelen solltest du auch eine gute Geberstange achten,kann einiges ausmachen.

Dragonfly 7, eigene Erfahrung::m:m
bei langsamer fahrt ist bei ca.  178 Meter Schluss, aber bis dahin gute Echos , Downscan bis ca 60 Meter ganz OK.
sehr einfache Bedienung,fast alles über einen drück/drehknopf. Besonders die Streckenfunktion ist m.a. einfacher und schneller wie z.b.mit vergleichbaren Lowrance Geräten
Sehr gut sichtbares Display trotz direkter Sonneneinstrahlung ( im offenen Boot sehr wichtig)
Plotterfunktion sind auch in Ordnung.
Nachteil : Es ist ein "Stand alone"Gerät, d.h. keine zusätzlichen Anschlüsse möglich.

Frage: was willst mit einem Echo für solche Tiefen;+? Beim Lowrance HDI 7 z.b. müsstest du  den Geber am Gerät wechseln um über 200m zu kommen#c.Beim portabelen Einbau könnte es umständlich werden
Seelache über tiefen Wasser kann man auch anders finden.
wenn du aber sehr gute Geräte suchst schau Dir mal die Geräte von Simrad an,aber die Kosten ....|bigeyes für einmal Norwegen im Jahr;+


----------



## gekro123 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Echolot für den Romdsdalfjord*

Hallo Leute, das ist super dass ihr mir antwortet. Vielen Dank dafür.  Nun, wie ihr vielleicht schon festgestellt habt, kenne ich mich mit der Funktionsweise von Echoloten nicht allzu gut aus. Auf die Tiefe von 400m bin ich deshalb gekommen, weil ich der Meinung bin (war), dass, wenn der Grund so weit unten ist, das Echolot keine Anzeige mehr hat und eben die Seelachse nicht mehr anzeigt, die sich vielleicht in 80m aufhalten. Bei meinem Garmin war das so und ich hab dann das Echolot nicht mehr verwendet. Auf die Frage ob Portabel oder Festeinbau: Ich suche ein Portables Gerät, da mein norwegischer Freund nur ein kleines Motorboot hat. Eine gute Geberstange werde ich mir dann auch noch zulegen, sollte ich ein passendes Echolot finden. Vielen Dank "cohosalmon" auch für den Preisvorschlag. 
Viele Grüße aus den (soll ich mich outen?)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Bergen,

Georg


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (16. März 2015)

*AW: Echolot für den Romdsdalfjord*

Vielleicht hilft der Praxistest im neuen *"Der Raubfisch" 2/2015* weiter.

Nach meinen Erfahrungen in den norwegischen Fjorden reicht dort ein gutes hochauflösendes Echolot ohne Downscan völlig aus. Grundsätzlich würde ich nur ein Kombigerät mit GPS kaufen, um die Hotspots auch zielgenau anfahren zu können. Den Spot finden, ist häufig für den Fangerfolg wichtiger, als dort die nahe Umgebung per Echolot zu scannen. 

Um die 500 Euro gibt es eine Reihe sehr guter Geräte(alle mit GPS)
1. Garmin Echomap 50s (ca 460 Euro)
2. Humminbird HELIX xd GPS (neu, 469 Euro) 50/200 KHZ Geber serienmäßig)
3. Lowrance Elite 5 Chirp (549 Euro) 
4. Raymarine Dragonfly 5 pro (neu, 528 Euro)

Die ersten DREI kann man mit einem 50/200 KHZ Geber ausrüsten, dann sind Tiefen über 250 Meter kein Problem. Nr. 3 und 4 bringen auch Downscan mit, 1 und 2 nicht.

Bitte beachten: Die Signaltrennung hängt in größeren Tiefen von der Leistungsfähigkeit des Echolotes ab. Es ist ein Unterschied vorhanden, ob ich z.B. Bilder aus 150m habe auf einem Echolot, das sich hier schon im Grenzbereich (Dragonfly) befindet, oder auf einem Modell, das im Zweifel auch noch 300m anzeigen kann.

Wenn Du preislich etwas unabhängiger bist, dann kann ich Dir nur das Garmin 527xs(5 Zoll) oder 727xs(7 Zoll) mit einem AIRMAR CHIRP Geber 150m empfehlen. Das ist im Salzwasser in der Preisklasse bis 1000 Euro schon eine Klasse für sich. Mit einem normalen 600Watt Geber 50/200 KHZ, der in Norwegen so fast alle Tiefen durchleuchten kann, ist das 527xs schon für 770 Euro zu bekommen.


----------



## Norwegendream (17. März 2015)

*AW: Echolot für den Romdsdalfjord*

Hallo gekro 123,

ich habe mir vor kurzem das Lowrance Elite Chirp 9 gekauft, ok ist etwas teurer 1400,00€ mit dem Tiefseegeber. Der geht im Echo bis 900m. Da Angelt nartürlich keiner aber ich habe damit die Möglichkeit, dass ich in Wassertiefen von 200-400m auch noch ein vernüftiges Echo bekomme. Ich selber angele seit Jahren um Kristiansund auch in 200m und tiefer, meine Lumpen hatten noch nie Würmer und wenn schon, die kann man ja entfernen. Wer will schon wissen, was sich so in Leberwurst tummelt.
Man darf sich aber nicht täuschen lassen, Wassertemperatur, Algen etc, spielen eine große Rolle beim Echo. Auf der Boot in DD hat man mir gesagt, wer ein richtiges geiles und vernüftiges Echo haben will der sollte einen großen geber nehmen, nun den, den die mir gezeigt haben war ca. 1m lang und 40cm breit, bischen groß für mein 5,60m Quicksilver. 
Diese Shirp Sache ist so eine Sache max, mit vernüftigen Bildern ist bei 40-50 m schluss. Und man muss sich schon richtig auskennen, um zu erkennen, das dort unten ein Boot liegt. Mir ist das auch Wurst, was da liegt, ichbin Angler und kein Forscher.
Ich habe hier einen Großhändler an der Hand, der gibt 20%, wenn ich dir den Kontakt geben soll, dann Info.
Gruß


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (17. März 2015)

*AW: Echolot für den Romdsdalfjord*

Vielleicht muss man bei CHIRP unterscheiden, ob die Schmalspur- (Dragonfly , Elite) oder  die technisch reife Version eingesetzt wird. Der Airmar Geber arbeiten im im mittleren Frequenzbereich von 95 - 155 KHZ und liefert glasklare Bilder sowohl im Flachwasserbereich wie in Tiefen über 200m, obwohl er nominell nur mit 300Watt angegeben ist. Das Garmin 527xs hat im konventionellen 2-D Bereich eine Leistung von 1KW und im Chirp Sektor von 600Watt.
Das kann man weder mit dem Raymarine Dragonfly noch mit dem Lowrance Elite vergleichen, das ist eine andere Gewichtsklasse.
Das ist so wie bei Äpfeln und Birnen.


----------



## DJSword (15. April 2015)

*AW: Echolot für den Romdsdalfjord*

Hallo

Wir suchen auch gerade eine Echo + Plotter Gerät. Preisklasse um 500€ gerne auch gebraucht z.B.
Fischen meistens in Mittel / West Norwegen diesen Sommer mal am Hardanger Fjord. Wenn ich den Kontakt zum Großhändler haben kann?

Das Gerät soll aber auch zum Fischen auf Deutschen Binnengewässer taugen!


----------



## 63°Nord (15. April 2015)

*AW: Echolot für den Romdsdalfjord*

http://www.awn.de/garmin-echomap-50dv-und-50s.html?fee=2&fep=14588&gclid=CKTMr_L_-MQCFSWWtAod-3EAPw

Dieses hier funktioniert am Hardanger genauso wie im Trondheimfjord.
Ebenso in deutschen, holländischen. schwedischen oder finnischen Seen.


----------



## DJSword (24. April 2015)

*AW: Echolot für den Romdsdalfjord*

Sieht schonmal interessant aus !

Weitere Empfehlungen?


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (25. April 2015)

*AW: Echolot für den Romdsdalfjord*

Für die Salzwasserangelei ist der Downscan entbehrlich, das spart bei der Anschaffung. Auch im Süßwasser kommt man ohne aus.
Der Romsdal hat Tiefen über 300m. Da zeigen die üblichen Echolote (als keine Profigeräte mit 1kw oder mehr) keinen Grund mehr an. Ist auch nicht notwendig, die Seelachse stehen zwar über tiefem Grund aber meist nur in Tiefen von 50-30m.

Um die 500 Euro
ohne Downscan
Humminbird Helix 5 xd (50/200 Geber incl.)
Garmin 50s (50/200 Geber)

bis 600 Euro
mit Downscan
Garmin 52dv,50dv
Lowrance elite Chirp

Übrigens, wenn es denn von Interesse ist:
http://www.testberichte.de/a/boots-navigationssystem/magazin/der-raubfisch-2-2015/418905.html


----------

